# Copy Guide Data into Spreadsheet?



## gulfstreme (Oct 31, 2001)

Is it possible to copy guide data into a spreadsheet?


----------



## chris22 (Aug 31, 2006)

gulfstreme said:


> Is it possible to copy guide data into a spreadsheet?


If i had a spare 3-5 hours, I would do it for you.


----------



## gulfstreme (Oct 31, 2001)

Let me clarify -- Is there a file on the Tivo that holds all the guide data? Can it be copied over to a pc though an ftp transfer? Is the data in some type of deliminated format that can be read or is it a binary format?

Tivo Series2 Stand Alone - TDC24004A
Software Version 7.3.1


----------



## puffdaddy (Mar 1, 2006)

There are ways. What are you trying to do?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Not as a single file. Guided data is loaded by slice files (which are encrpyted, I believe), then loaded into the database. 

IMO, it will be just as easy, if not easier, to download guide data driectly from Tribune or other. Pulling Guide data migt be considered "theft of services", as the guide data is copyrighed content licensed only for use inside the TiVo DVR.


----------



## gulfstreme (Oct 31, 2001)

puffdaddy said:


> There are ways. What are you trying to do?


I just wanted to load the guide data into a spreadsheet so I could sort out the programs that have the same time and date as the 'original air date' in order to quickly weed out the re-runs. Then I could sort out duplicates. Then I could sort out programs on channels I dont't watch. Eventually I would have a managable list of only the upcoming programs that I'm interested in.


----------



## gulfstreme (Oct 31, 2001)

classicsat said:


> Not as a single file. Guided data is loaded by slice files (which are encrpyted, I believe), then loaded into the database.


That blows.



classicsat said:


> IMO, it will be just as easy, if not easier, to download guide data driectly from Tribune or other. Pulling Guide data migt be considered "theft of services", as the guide data is copyrighed content licensed only for use inside the TiVo DVR.


Do the online guide data sources have 'original air date' fields?


----------



## puffdaddy (Mar 1, 2006)

gulfstreme said:


> Do the online guide data sources have 'original air date' fields?


Yes, the DataDirect guide data has the OAD, though not for all shows.

You can get nearly the exact same guide data that your TiVo has directly from Tribune Media Services (TMS) as ClassicSat suggests (sometimes the info/descriptions seem slightly different--but it's 98% identical). Search the Internet for XMLTV and DataDirect (labs.zap2it.com, I believe) to find the service.

For your purposes, I would suggest that you simply set up a FRO season pass, and then monitor the conflicts (using the TiVo UI or using Sanderton's confres module for TWP), as the XMLTV formatted or raw DataDirect XML will require a fair amount of parsing to get to where you want to be.


----------

